# Files not getting deleted on Pen drive!!!



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello folks,
I have a weird problem in my pen drive, there is a 900 MB folder in it which contains MP3 files, when I try to delete this folder or when I try to format the disk it says “disk is write-protected” and gives 3 options Try again, Skip and cancel. And when I go inside the folder and right-click on the MP3 files there is no delete option at-all. Tried to format or delete in windows Xp, Windows 7 and also ubuntu but no success. Even tried unlocker software but still it doesn't help 

Is there any other option which I can try???


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 22, 2011)

Try this, 

*www.apacer.com/en/support/downloads/Repair_v2.9.1.1.zip
[src: Google]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Delete the partition by computer management and then reformat.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

formatting through command prompt may also help.. bt still nt sure in ur case..


----------



## paroh (Feb 22, 2011)

Try low level format
HDDGURU > Software > HDDGURU-Low-Level-Format-Tool > LLFsetup.2.36.1181.exe


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 22, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> Try this,
> 
> *www.apacer.com/en/support/downloads/Repair_v2.9.1.1.zip
> [src: Google]



it says USB Flash disk not found!!!




thetechfreak said:


> Delete the partition by computer management and then reformat.



delete option is missing in Disk Management 



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> formatting through command prompt may also help.. bt still nt sure in ur case..



nope doesn't work in command prompt too, it says The volume is write protected



paroh said:


> Try low level format
> HDDGURU > Software > HDDGURU-Low-Level-Format-Tool > LLFsetup.2.36.1181.exe



tried that software, it completes the process but after that i cant format the disk, the data is there like how it was...

*ANYTHING ELSE GUYS???*


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2011)

Try to format the drive in Safe mode. 

In case you dont know how, keep pressing F8 when computer start, and wait for a menu. Then select the option, "Safe mode". After arriving to the desktop, try to format without opening the drive (preferably through command prompt).

If unsuccessful post the exact error message and/or screenshot.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^
I get this error message "The Disk can not be written because it is write protected. Please remove the write protection from the volume in drive \Device|Harddisk1\DR5."


----------



## nims11 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ this might help
Remove Write Protection On USB Pen Drive or Memory Card or iPod


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2011)

Try this-


Solved Help needed - i am unable to delete files - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

@hot zubs:which brand?purchase date?


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 23, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^ this might help
> Remove Write Protection On USB Pen Drive or Memory Card or iPod



doesn't work



thetechfreak said:


> Try this-
> 
> 
> Solved Help needed - i am unable to delete files - Windows 7 Forums



i have the writeprotect problem dude, not the administrator prob...



KaranTh85 said:


> @hot zubs:which brand?purchase date?



its not a branded one dude it was custom made and its a very stylish key chain with my name on it, gifted by someone special


----------



## CA50 (Feb 23, 2011)

have you tried my method???


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 23, 2011)

yuppieeeeeeee  

its done, finally its working

formatted the drive with JetFlash Online Recovery and again erased the drive with Active@ KillDisk 

Thanks a lot everyone for your precious replies


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2011)

^ congrats..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah... congrats! I thought for a moment, that drive has gone kaput!
But glad to know, your gift is safe


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Good work.. 

Try not copying the same files again.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^ congrats..



thnks buddy 



vineet369 said:


> Yeah... congrats! I thought for a moment, that drive has gone kaput!
> But glad to know, your gift is safe



thnks bro, i too had left hope on this after trying different stuffs for almost 2 days...
thnk gosh u guys saved me from getting whippings 




thetechfreak said:


> Good work..
> 
> Try not copying the same files again.



thnks, yeah for sure


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

hot zubs said:


> formatted the drive with JetFlash Online Recovery and



JetFlash is a Transcend Tool to format pendrives


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^
yeah dont know how it allowed me to format it from that tool


----------

